# The Home Shop Machinist value?



## Canadian Gp (Nov 18, 2013)

My Father has dozens of these magazines and needs the room, is there any value for these or should I just put them into the recycle?


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Nov 18, 2013)

Definitely value.

Let us know the number of issues, and which months/years.

Bernie


----------



## Senna (Nov 18, 2013)

I agree with Bernie.

Many of us here may be interested in them and you often see these issues being sold on eBay.


----------



## davidh (Nov 18, 2013)

guys, they're in Canada I think.  arm and leg for shipping..............................?


----------



## Canadian Gp (Nov 18, 2013)

davidh said:


> guys, they're in Canada I think.  arm and leg for shipping..............................?



I'm in Niagara Falls NY atleast once a week so shipping would be through USPS. 

Thanks for the info, I'll get a list shortly.


----------



## fastback (Nov 18, 2013)

I think a lot of us would be interested.  Thanks for telling us.

Paul


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2013)

davidh said:


> guys, they're in Canada I think.  arm and leg for shipping..............................?


Too bad this is the usual mindset;
I ship out VW steel steering column fixes in the Con US for 2.50$...
Then again, your arm and your leg might cost 1.25$


----------



## cdndewey (Nov 19, 2013)

I'd be interested also.


----------



## leadunderpressure (Nov 19, 2013)

I'm interested.

Also Canadian customs lets you transport up to $200 worth of material duty free across the border for shipment to a US individual.

Once you're over the border, flat rate boxes make a lot of sense.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Charley Davidson (Nov 19, 2013)

I doubt a stack of magazines in the back seat or trunk are gonna be of any interest to customs, unless they are "Soldier of Fortune" or the likes


----------



## Canadian Gp (Nov 20, 2013)

Sorry boys but I went over to his house and couldn't find them anywhere. I asked him but he can't recall what he did with them. Getting old really sucks. If I do find them I'll let you know.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Nov 21, 2013)

There is a seller on the bay called Larry the Printer. He sells the back issues foe $4.00 to $12.00 per issue. If you find them you may be sitting on some hard cash.

 "Billy G"


----------

